# OMG Auction July 19th



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

Dog Auction

This message showed up on my Toronto Dog list. There are many small dogs listed, including Maltese. Makes me sick. Can something be done to stop it and remove these poor animals? I don't know the U.S. laws. I'm forwarding it to Canadian Small Dog Rescues as well as our SPCA, but don't know what authority if any, they have to act in the U.S. At least they can spread the word.

Pat


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:bysmilie: Thats awful , it makes me so mad :angry:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

OMG I can't believe that's legal. 147 Yorkies! Is this maybe a mill closing down and selling out? If so that part is good but other mills can get these dogs and who knows what kind of homes the rest will go too. 
This makes me sick.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I feel like vomiting....so many and who knows who will get them and care about them....so many might wind up right back in another cage for another breeder. God, when will we treat our animals the way you want us to.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

It's very sad :smcry: and it makes me so mad :smmadder: There are so many animal auctions here in Nebraska, dogs, rabbits, birds, you name it I think they have it here. Most of the people that go to the animal auctions are bad byb's or puppy mills looking for different breeds to breed over and over again. I wish that something could be done to make this illegal!!! I did a search and found a website for Ceader Lane Breeders, they go on and on about how nice their kennels are, nice or not, it's still a puppy mill :smmadder:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

It is VERY very sad!!!

I didnt believe and couldnt believe that they were legal, let alone common. I met a lady at the dog park who owned a yorkie. She said that she WON him at a company auction! She said she wasnt even wanting a dog at the time and just placed the big on him not thinking she would win! She also said that they have had some rough times and she even thought of giving him up to the pound a few times.....its so sad. How can people think that its ok to auction off a dog like that! Pretty soon we may even see kids being auctioned of! Its disgusting! :bysmilie:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, this is very sad........do people not have any compassion for animals at all????


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (maltx3 @ Jul 3 2008, 08:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600003


> Dog Auction
> 
> This message showed up on my Toronto Dog list. There are many small dogs listed, including Maltese. Makes me sick. Can something be done to stop it and remove these poor animals? I don't know the U.S. laws. I'm forwarding it to Canadian Small Dog Rescues as well as our SPCA, but don't know what authority if any, they have to act in the U.S. At least they can spread the word.
> 
> Pat[/B]


so sad :thmbdn:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jul 3 2008, 11:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600161


> Yes, this is very sad........do people not have any compassion for animals at all????[/B]



You have actually hit on exactly what the problem is.

For example, I will say that I do not have a lot of compassion for pigs, cows, chickens, etc. I spent my early life on a farm and while
I would never want to inflict unneccessary pain on any animal, I have no trouble in my mind seeing the distiction between such
animals and dogs. There is a large livestock sales facility not far from where I grew up and where my parents live today and I never 
give it a second thought.

However, to me, treating dogs as if they were simple livestock is the problem.

Dogs and humans have a connection which goes both ways unlike any connection between humans and any other animal. For 
whatever genetic reason, dogs spend much of their lives observing and trying to figure out what the humans in their pack are 
doing http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ic=35865&hl= . 
In turn, most of us spend a lot of our time trying to figure them out.

My simple belief is that because of this connection we have, dogs should not just be treated as livestock... which is what most
all states now consider them.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Will the rescue organizations go to the auctions to try to get maltese/dogs? Is that even possible?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, rescue orgs do go and do what they can. Sometimes they cannot get all
of whatever breed they are rescuing as the bids go too high and their funds
are limited and there are just too many. They do what they can.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Jul 3 2008, 01:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600214


> Will the rescue organizations go to the auctions to try to get maltese/dogs? Is that even possible?[/B]



Some cases yes, most cases, probably not. I do not know anyone in rescue who is in Nebraska.

The simple fact is there are so few people actually volunteering in rescue anywhere. Take the Southwest United States for example, Deb and I are it (we had a third person but she is in cancer treatment now and I have another application supposedly in process).

Think about that for a second.

How many million people live in S. Ca., AZ, NM, and Nevada and why are there only two (apparently insane enough to be) volunteers? I'm not saying this to make you or anyone feel guilty, but for whatever reason, in our busy society, it seems to be ok to look to others to make certain unpleasant issues go away. I'm no different than anyone else here... I have a full time job... I have kids... (who are self supporting, thank you god!).

I'd love to have two or three people in just about every state and when stuff like this comes up, I'd like to be able to go right to the telephone list and make a few calls to mobilize those volunteers to action... but we are so far from that ever happening. Most people simply believe they do not have the time. 

I contacted AMA (American Maltese Association) earlier this week about one of the other rescue cases that came up in the northeast on this board. I told them I was a volunteer for NCMR (North Central Maltese Rescue) and asked them what resource they had and who they recommended be contacted in this particular case (since I had no resources in the area). Their answer was you (NCMR). Ops!

:bysmilie:


----------

